# Dog travelling Air Canada from Heathrow to Vancouver



## mooer (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi all,

We will be moving to Canada at the end of the month on a year's secondment. Our dog will be coming with us on the plane (Air Canada) on a Pet Passport. As I understand it, we just check him in with our other bags at the airport. Does anyone know what happens to him after that? I know he will be kennel-bound during the flight but does anyone let him out at Heathrow prior to boarding to relieve himself?

Also, does anyone know how long it takes for him to clear customs/inspection in Vancouver?

Many thanks
Amanda


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

mooer said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We will be moving to Canada at the end of the month on a year's secondment. Our dog will be coming with us on the plane (Air Canada) on a Pet Passport. As I understand it, we just check him in with our other bags at the airport. Does anyone know what happens to him after that? I know he will be kennel-bound during the flight but does anyone let him out at Heathrow prior to boarding to relieve himself?
> 
> ...


Don't worry unnecessarily. The airlines take good care of their animal customers. All reports I've read are quite complimentary of the service.


----------



## Freddy_uk (Feb 11, 2012)

When my dog flew from Manchester to Calgary with Canadian affair I'm sure the terms and conditions for the carrier said they don't feed or remove the dog from the cage. Don't stress he will be fine. When he flew back to the UK he was let out at Manchester.


----------

